#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  2015年狼之樂園夏日闖關活動 - 報名處

## 雪麒

*2015年狼之樂園夏日闖關活動*

想要用筆揮灑創意、理念跟勇氣嗎？
抓住夏日的尾巴，
拿起筆盡情揮灑吧！

*活動時間*

第一關投稿：2015/8/10 20:00 - 2015/8/17 20:00（7天）
第一關投票：2015/8/17 20:00 - 2015/8/20 20:00（3天）
第二關投稿：2015/8/20 20:00 - 2015/8/27 20:00（7天）
第二關投票：2015/8/27 20:00 - 2015/8/30 20:00（3天）

*活動地點*

文學創作版

*活動方式*主辦方將提供一個“困境”，作為關卡的題目。
例如：你在叢林中漫步，一不小心後肢被捕獸夾絆住，動彈不得，血如泉涌。若不采取行动，必将命丧于此。
參賽者需要根據關卡描述，創作出符合的場景和情節，並解決困境。
例如：
大聲呼救，正好有獸路過，合力解開捕獸夾自斷後肢，掙扎著爬出叢林，尋求治療失血過多而昏厥過去，設下陷阱的獵人放開捕獸夾，卻出於憐憫而將你救活。

參與方式以文學創作為主，然而亦可配上圖畫，或以類似漫畫的形式展現。

投稿期結束後，將於活動串開放票選，狼之樂園的每位會員（包括活動參與者）均有一票之投票權利。評委有三票之投票權利，且以評點代替投票。評委點評之標準包括情節的生動性、邏輯性與困境的解決程度等，然而不包括詞藻的華麗性與技巧性，以及所搭配圖畫的繪畫水平。

活動完畢後，計算參與者在兩關內所獲得的總票數，取最高票的前三名作為優勝。

*獎項*

*一等獎 1 位*
兩關獲得票數最高者獲得一等獎
授予3000樂園幣及活動紀念勳章一枚
同時獲贈狼之樂園十週年紀念T恤一件

*二等獎 1 位*
兩關獲得票數第二高者獲得二等獎
授予2000樂園幣
同時獲贈狼之樂園十週年紀念T恤一件

*三等獎 1 位*
兩關獲得票數第三高者獲得三等獎
授予1000樂園幣
同時獲贈狼之樂園十週年紀念T恤一件

*新秀獎 1 位*
由所有版主討論後選出
授予加入樂園時間在两年內，且在是次活動中表現出色的參與者
將授予500樂園幣
同時獲贈狼之樂園十週年紀念T恤一件

*參與獎*
每位成功參與該活動的會員均獲得300樂園幣，以茲鼓勵

*注意事項*
一、參與者可以自行選擇參加活動的時間，可以中途退出，亦可選擇只參加一關（另一關的得票將以 0 票記），唯一需要注意的是參加之前請填寫下方的表單，並回复於本討論串。
二、是次活動的評委具有否決權，如出現不符要求的投稿，將由版主在內文標註說明，並私訊提醒參與者，以期在截稿前改正。
三、參與活動的文字形式不限。小說、散文、詩歌等均可，字數亦不限。然而若不能解決題目所設定之困境，將被評委判定為失格，並要求改善。
四、為防止傀儡帳號投票造成不公正的情況，投票仍為記名投票。參與者可以投票給自己的作品。
五、新秀獎將不與一、二、三等獎重疊，即不會授予最高票的前三名。
六、狼之樂園十週年紀念T恤數量有限，不能保證有參與者對應的尺碼，僅作紀念贈送之用。儘管紀念T恤也進行通販，但會預留 4 件作為獎品，決不會出現因通販賣完而使活動參與者無獎品可拿的情況。獎品將以郵遞方式寄出，活動參與者僅需提供收件地址和聯繫方式，無需支付郵費。

*報名方式*

即日起至第二關投票前，複製下列格式直接回复於本討論串即可。



> 參賽者名稱：
> 如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
> 電子信箱：
> Facebook帳號：
> plurk帳號：
> Skype帳號：
> Line ID：
> 以下為宣示內容：
> 我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
> ...


本主題帖僅接受報名，如有任何疑問或其他事項，請至
*本次活動的討論群組*
發問

*歡迎來挑戰！*
[紀念T恤通販·插播小廣告] 很想紀念T恤，但又怕自己不能把故事創作好嗎？獎項只送 1 件紀念T恤，但想多要幾件送獸嗎？不要緊！你還可以選擇使用一個相宜的價錢，選購十週年紀念T恤喔～
立刻按下*這個鍵接*過來參觀選購吧！

----------


## 弦月

耶耶終於辦成了！
上弦月我來搶頭香囉！

參賽者名稱：上弦月 / 下弦月
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：moonlightwins@gamil.com
Facebook帳號：名稱是Crescent Moon，頭像是銀星畫的那張（我應該有加你好友吧？
plurk帳號：沒
Skype帳號：沒
Line ID：沒（有Line只是好像沒ID？
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

那就預祝活動順利囉！

----------


## 帝嵐

參賽者名稱：銀星
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：jieyupei1326@gmail.com
Facebook帳號：shliata@seed.nwt.tw
plurk帳號：沒有
Skype帳號：silverwolf1326
Line ID：319106482
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 漆黑之獸

無聊來參加一下好了 w 

參賽者名稱：漆黑之獸
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：
Facebook帳號：名字：謝棋融
plurk帳號：沒
Skype帳號：沒
Line ID：small-paint
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 仴小維仴

_已棄權_
_原因：無法符合要求規則_

----------


## 月光銀牙

參賽者名稱：月光銀牙
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：
電子信箱：wolfblack6@yahoo.com.tw
Facebook帳號：吳偲瑜（本帳）
plurk帳號：從缺
Skype帳號：從缺
Line ID：livewolf
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 夜落白櫻

委託債還沒還清但是我(ry

參賽者名稱：夜落白櫻
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：26270873a@gmail.com
Facebook帳號：白櫻 (頭貼同樂園一樣的)
plurk帳號：(X)
Skype帳號：(X)
Line ID：shadowdream0
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

你們都半夜衝去報名，我...(淚崩
如果(我說如果)我得獎可以不要有T-shirt嗎？
我怕被家人發現，感謝(*´>д<)

參賽者名稱：伊默兒/野魂
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：marges.littleco@gmail.com
Facebook帳號:有，不打算透露
plurk帳號：沒
Skype帳號：有，不打算透露
Line ID：有，不打算透露
不能透露太多呢...sorry
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 奇比斯克

雖然狼之樂園偶像劇還沒寫完 但夏日文學這個闖關活動我依然會以小短劇來呈現 大概播放長度十分鐘左右
好啦 巨龍的報名如下：

參賽者名稱：奇比斯克
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：chibisuke61@gmail.com
Facebook帳號：袂油(就是沒有)
plurk帳號：chibisuke2011
Skype帳號：chibisuke37
Line ID：chibisuke37
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 汪汪

參賽者名稱：汪汪
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：vitochen1208@gmail.com
Facebook帳號：ccc0124@hotmail.com
plurk帳號：(x)
Skype帳號：(x)
Line ID：(x)
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

參賽者名稱：艾萊維亞拉
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：i966oii6@gmail.com
Facebook帳號：陳秉洋
plurk帳號：(X)
Skype帳號：(X)
Line ID：(X)
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

當時答應的參與

參賽者名稱：紅峽青燦
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：FB
電子信箱：killerchingming@gmail.com
Facebook帳號：陳青燦
plurk帳號：cyanflare
Skype帳號：無
Line ID：無
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 血漾

參賽者名稱：血漾
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：gn01663189@gmail.com
Facebook帳號：gn01663189@gmail.com
plurk帳號：無
Skype帳號：無
Line ID：無
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 破魔 月牙

參賽者名稱：弒皇 戮月
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：denny15713@gmail.com
Line ID：denny20011124
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## Lin

參賽者名稱：Lin
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：(使用樂園註冊信箱)
Facebook帳號：(x)
plurk帳號：(x)
Skype帳號：(x)
Line ID：(non-id)
 以下為宣示內容：
 我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
 我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
 我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
 我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

參賽者名稱：狂龍狼朔
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：white_wolf_assisting_dragon@yahoo.com.tw
Facebook帳號：同上
plurk帳號：
Skype帳號：
Line ID：whitewolfdragon
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

參賽者名稱：帕格薩斯
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：pegasus666@wolfbbs.net
Facebook帳號：暮風(Kamada Kura)
plurk帳號：igor0515
Skype帳號：parormetalicht
Line ID：igorsiberia
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 斑夜

參賽者名稱：夜鬃狼
 如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
 電子信箱：midnight.coyote14@gmail.com
 Facebook帳號：斑斕
 plurk帳號：x
 Skype帳號：x
 Line ID：x
 以下為宣示內容：
 我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
 我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
 我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
 我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------


## 幻月狼仙

來參加一下不知道趕不趕得出來(X
參賽者名稱：幻月狼仙
如果樂園私訊系統出狀況，我的緊急連絡方式：〈請擇二項〉
電子信箱：ray1686522@yahoo.com.tw
Facebook帳號：
plurk帳號：
Skype帳號：
Line ID：ray1686522
以下為宣示內容：
我已瞭解遊戲規則，並會密切關注首頁活動動態，準時投稿、準時投票。
我明白活動一切皆受到狼之樂園會員管理通則規範及保障，任何惡意違規都有可能導致喪失活動資格，甚至遭受額外之懲處。
我可以本著良好的參與態度，勝不驕、敗不餒，除了確實參與活動、我還知道如果必要，我也有隨時退出的權利。
我知道這是個闔家歡樂、輕鬆搞笑的活動，優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。

----------

